# Netter Versuch



## Goblin (24 Oktober 2013)

Eben im Spamordner gefunden



> *Sehr geehrter Kunde,*
> 
> *Leider kam es in unserer Unternehmensgeschichte des Ã¶fteren zu BetrugsfÃ¤llen.*
> *Zum Schutz unserer Kundenkonten haben wir ein System entwickelt, welches Sie als Kunden warnt,*
> ...


 
Dieser Blödsinn kommt natürlich NICHT von Amazon

Die Domain wurde am 23.10 registriert. Natürlich auf irgendwelche Fakedaten

Es gibt übrigens keine "Amazon Gruppe"


----------

